# G&L Tributes on Amazon.ca - really low prices



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I just noticed that there are some G&L Tributes on amazon.ca for really good prices (250-350).
If anybody is interested.

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

WTF??!! I have a humbucker ASAT Deluxe in my shopping cart. Is there a catch?


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Only 3 left in stock. What a great deal!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I ordered the ASAT Classic Deluxe Carved Top. At that price if I don't like it I should be able to flip it pretty easy.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a link 

Amazon.ca: Online shopping in Canada - books, electronics, Kindle, home & garden, DVDs, tools, music, health & beauty, watches, baby, sporting goods & more


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I got one of the red ones as the black was already sold out. Hard to beat that price.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Oops. I just bought a Lake Placid Blue strat. 379$ tax and shipping. Thats nuts. If I don't like it, I can get 400$ for it on Kijiji.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2016)

I'll be keeping my eye on kijiji in the next couple of weeks to see how many of these are marked up to $500+.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

capnjim said:


> Oops. I just bought a Lake Placid Blue strat. 379$ tax and shipping. Thats nuts. If I don't like it, I can get 400$ for it on Kijiji.


At these prices we can likely trade them in at L&M and still not lose money


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I'll be keeping my eye on kijiji in the next couple of weeks to see how many of these are marked up to $500+.


 %h(*&


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not greedy. Its the thrill of the hunt, the rush of clicking on that "add to cart" button.
I would be happy to get it, change the strings, set it up, play it a month or so and sell it for 400$.
I still see tons of the best buy SG's on Kijiji for 800-900$ 
Who knows....maybe I'll even keep it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And a big thanks to Bojan for pointing this out !!!!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

should I ask amazon for a cut 

I am really happy that you found the post useful 

yours Bojan


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

bigboki said:


> should I ask amazon for a cut
> 
> I am really happy that you found the post useful
> 
> yours Bojan


Maybe not a cut...but its your for 399$ when I get tired of it!!
Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyways...I came to my senses and cancelled it. You guys.......getting me all riled up, spending money I don't have!








I gotta stop hanging out so much here.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting the deal! I just bought a red deluxe asat that I don't need but would totally not regret.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for pointing out the deal. Very, very tempting; but I don't need another guitar.
That guy on YouTube makes any guitar sound great. I own a few of the ones he has demonstrated. They don't sound like that in my possession.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

did anyone notice the 1200 dollar bass for 500?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> did anyone notice the 1200 dollar bass for 500?


What, is this bassguitarscanada.com?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I got one of the red ones as the black was already sold out. Hard to beat that price.


I ordered the black one even if it was out of stock, it says it will ship as soon as it's available. No charges on the card till it's shipped.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't need an ASAT or Legacy, but probably would have jumped on a Fallout if they had been available at those prices ...


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

whats the electronics, hardware and pickups like on these ?


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Deal seems to be done.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine has shipped and should be with me by Friday.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I am expecting a lot of NGD threads


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bigboki said:


> I am expecting a lot of NGD threads


And hopefully no NJD's (New Junk Day)


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Takes longer to BC I guess. Mine's due Dec 21.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Hope your guitar arrives in better shape than mine. Just delivered. Outer box looked ok. Inner box crushed in the middle. Guitar has a massive crack where the neck joins the body.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

GWN! said:


> Hope your guitar arrives in better shape than mine. Just delivered. Outer box looked ok. Inner box crushed in the middle. Guitar has a massive crack where the neck joins the body.


That absolutely sucks. 

I hope Amazon has a replacement that they will send you


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

aC2rs said:


> That absolutely sucks.
> 
> I hope Amazon has a replacement that they will send you


No stock available and they did not know if it would be stocked again. Sent it back. Asked for refund. My typical luck with ordering guitars and amps online.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GWN! said:


> Hope your guitar arrives in better shape than mine. Just delivered. Outer box looked ok. Inner box crushed in the middle. Guitar has a massive crack where the neck joins the body.


Man that really does suck. I just finished unpacking mine and giving it a quick run through. It arrived in what i would consider perfect condition. The frets ends are protruding a bit but the guitar was pretty much frozen in the back of the truck so I'll let the neck settle down a bit before passing final judgement. The neck itself is pretty much completely unfinished so tends to feel a little "cheap" for lack of a better word. I'll Tru-Oil it eventually. Quite playable though. Pups are surprisingly decent, though i prefer full humbucker to the split modes, which is normal for me.

Body is 3 piece mahogany with 2 piece maple cap/veneer and the binding is well done. Good quality finish overall.

Tough to beat for $350 imho.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@davetcan when you don't want that anymore, I do.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> @davetcan when you don't want that anymore, I do.


LOL, I'll let you know.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> LOL, I'll let you know.


Let me know when I have money


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> Let me know when I have money


Be easier for you to let me know when you have money ☺


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Very true.

2018 NGD in the works!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

After spending a couple of hours with this running through the setlist I can confirm that this is a damn nice guitar and actually sounds great. I've adjusted the pups a bit and I still need to set the action and intonation, but it's not bad really. I may have to spend a few bucks to get the fret edges filed down but really, outside of that, this thing is good to go as is. I'll be interested in hearing others opinions. Good to know if the quality is consistent.

The red is also much more livable than the Amazon pic. I was worried it might be a bit over the top but it's not at all.

edit - I should add that most anything sounds great through this Supersonic 60, quickly becoming an all time fave. On the clean side the "vintage" channel sucks huge using OD pedals mind you, fortunately the "Bassman" side is awesome with them. Also don't really need OD pedals, first time i can say that about any Fender amp 

Here's the mess


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Supersonic 60,


Is that the 60 or the 22?
Oh & BTW? I saw the original post 1 day before funds arrived.
So I hate you all for scoring such a SMOKIN' DEAL!!!! 
(Only partially jealous)



Sent from my other brain.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

60.

She is heavy though!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

davetcan said:


> 60.
> 
> She is heavy though!


Yeah, just checked that out.
Seems the cab size is close
(60 is 17.8"H x 25.3"W x 10.188"D) & 54lb.
(22 is 17-1/3"H x 24"W x 8-1/2"D)
& 40lb!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Yeah, just checked that out.
> Seems the cab size is close
> (60 is 17.8"H x 25.3"W x 10.188"D) & 54lb.
> (22 is 17-1/3"H x 24"W x 8-1/2"D)
> ...


I had a SS22 years ago but i don't remember it sounding as good as this. I sure would prefer 40lbs though


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

That is one fine looking guitar. Nice acquisition!


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I did order one , But I don't think I will ever see it , 2 to 6 mouths delivery, But since I'm in know hurry we will see , Since there was none left I thought I would just reserve the price..


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I can also confirm the fret ends are a bit sharp and the plain neck looks and feels a bit cheap. A little filing of the fret ends should do the trick.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Darn, one of those Legacies would have probably scratched my Strat itch at that price. Next time, I guess.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> I can also confirm the fret ends are a bit sharp and the plain neck looks and feels a bit cheap. A little filing of the fret ends should do the trick.


Well you've certainly got the skills to fix both of those things, we'll see how I make out 

I'll be using Birchwood Casey Tru Oil and Gun Stock Wax on the back of the neck. It takes awhile but gives nice results.

https://www.birchwoodcasey.com/Manage/literature/refinishing-guide-2013.aspx


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Before and after pics of the neck. Subtle difference in appearance, more noticeable in real life, but it feels a ton better. One coat of Tru Oil and a couple of wax.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Before and after pics of the neck. Subtle difference in appearance, more noticeable in real life, but it feels a ton better. One coat of Tru Oil and a couple of wax.


did you do a light sanding first ??


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just ran over it with some 0000 steel wool. I'm sure there are much better ways to do this 

If I get energetic over the winter I'll strip the neck down and do a more thorough job. Probably do the fret ends at the same time if they don't settle in.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow..that looks great! There's even a nice bit of flame in that neck.
Don't be scared to try to file the edges. I had never done it and did it on one of those Best Buy SG's and it took literally 5 minutes. 
The eveness of the frets keeps the file away from the wood.
I bought one of those small little triangle files. When I felt I was near the end, I added a few drops of fret doctor oil. It came out perfect.
Now I'm sad I didn't follow through with mine. 
Cheers


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

That was a really great deal on these guitars,almost like buying the pick-ups and getting the guitar for free.
(assuming they are still using the same pups as the American line )
I've been wanting to try some S500 mfds


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

My overall impression of the Legacy Tribute I received was that at $700 retail it was overpriced. At $350 it was just about right but still looked like a bargain brand guitar. Overall finish, hardware and neck were poor. Already had many small scratches on the body, the back finish had orange peel and the neck was finished in an ugly yellowed heavy gloss clearcoat. Maybe a diffenrent finish than gloss black would have been better. Had I seen this guitar in a store I would have passed. I would have returned it to Amazon regardless. Even my wife who has seen many guitars come and go over the years commented on how cheap it looked.

Davetcan's ASAT looks much nicer than the Legacy Tribute and looks like it was a better deal


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm starting to think that the quality in these Tributes has declined from when they were first introduced.
I checked a few out back then and while they weren't at the level of my US G&Ls,they were decent enough,and never came across sharp fret ends or unfinished necks.
But they were all in guitars shops ,not banging around the Amazon warehouse,might account for some of it.
Who knows what they have been subject to.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GWN! said:


> My overall impression of the Legacy Tribute I received was that at $700 retail it was overpriced. At $350 it was just about right but still looked like a bargain brand guitar. Overall finish, hardware and neck were poor. Already had many small scratches on the body, the back finish had orange peel and the neck was finished in an ugly yellowed heavy gloss clearcoat. Maybe a diffenrent finish than gloss black would have been better. Had I seen this guitar in a store I would have passed. I would have returned it to Amazon regardless. Even my wife who has seen many guitars come and go over the years commented on how cheap it looked.
> 
> Davetcan's ASAT looks much nicer than the Legacy Tribute and looks like it was a better deal


Well anyone who's been around guitars for a while would never mistake this for an expensive guitar ☺. The neck is the thing that let's it down, most MIM Fenders and most Epi's are much better. The pups, however, are really good, and the finishing on the body is as good as most. For $400 including shipping and taxes it's a great deal.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

capnjim said:


> Wow..that looks great! There's even a nice bit of flame in that neck.
> Don't be scared to try to file the edges. I had never done it and did it on one of those Best Buy SG's and it took literally 5 minutes.
> The eveness of the frets keeps the file away from the wood.
> I bought one of those small little triangle files. When I felt I was near the end, I added a few drops of fret doctor oil. It came out perfect.
> ...


I'll YouTube it and give it a try, I have a small file set, including a triangle one.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

You'll see...its ridiculously easy.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, I'm going in 

Decided to take the neck off. Neck pocket was very nice and snug, no gaps and a great fit.










Tools and prep.










Was the fingerboard dirty? Hell yes. No idea where these things were stored but the board was also quite dry. Here is the miracle cloth after one wipe down.










Letting it soak up the fret doctor a bit before wiping off.










Added another layer of wax while I was waiting. And then popped the neck back on.










End result is very good. After running my hand up and down I missed a couple of spots but I'll do my best with them before restringing. Very satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

The wood on the neck is really fantastic. Better grade than I've seen on Fender as of late.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

davetcan said:


> OK, I'm going in
> 
> Decided to take the neck off. Neck pocket was very nice and snug, no gaps and a great fit.
> 
> ...



This was the guitar I would've wanted to get hit in black. Kinda sorry I didn't have the slush.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

capnjim said:


> Wow..that looks great! There's even a nice bit of flame in that neck.
> Don't be scared to try to file the edges. I had never done it and did it on one of those Best Buy SG's and it took literally 5 minutes.
> The eveness of the frets keeps the file away from the wood.
> I bought one of those small little triangle files. When I felt I was near the end, I added a few drops of fret doctor oil. It came out perfect.
> ...


Can you gimme a link to one of those fret files ?

Thanks


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

davetcan said:


> OK, I'm going in
> 
> Decided to take the neck off. Neck pocket was very nice and snug, no gaps and a great fit.
> 
> ...


Your guitar looks so much nicer than the Legacy I received. Wish I would have picked that model instead. Amazon just issued the refund on my Visa for the returned guitar.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

davetcan said:


> OK, I'm going in
> 
> Decided to take the neck off. Neck pocket was very nice and snug, no gaps and a great fit.
> 
> ...


Your guitar looks so much nicer than the Legacy I received. Wish I would have picked that model instead. Amazon just issued the refund on my Visa for the returned guitar.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Still waiting for mine. Has anyone who got one of these tried the Lick Library trial subscription they include with it. Just wondering if it is worth signing up.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Still waiting for mine. Has anyone who got one of these tried the Lick Library trial subscription they include with it. Just wondering if it is worth signing up.


Forgot about that, thanks for reminding me


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

zurn said:


> Can you gimme a link to one of those fret files ?
> 
> Thanks


Fret End Dressing File | stewmac.com

3-Corner Fret Dressing Files | stewmac.com

I bought my small set from either Can Tire or Home Depot. They worked fine.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Fret End Dressing File | stewmac.com
> 
> 3-Corner Fret Dressing Files | stewmac.com
> 
> I bought my small set from either Can Tire or Home Depot. They worked fine.


thx!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, any small triangle file from a hardware store will do. Those Stew-mac files are more for dressing. I haven't tried that yet. That's a serious skill. I have just filed down protruding edges which is pretty easy.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I am really sorry to hear that not all of them are great. Based on the reviews I have seen on youtube and around, I thought all Tributes are really well made - both Korean and Indonesian.
For the fret ends sticking - that might be the issue on Amazon - storing the guitars in cold and dry storage and wood drying out too much. But unfinished neck - that I wouldn't expect 

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bigboki said:


> I am really sorry to hear that not all of them are great. Based on the reviews I have seen on youtube and around, I thought all Tributes are really well made - both Korean and Indonesian.
> For the fret ends sticking - that might be the issue on Amazon - storing the guitars in cold and dry storage and wood drying out too much. But unfinished neck - that I wouldn't expect
> 
> yours truly
> Bojan


Well I'm still really happy with mine. A couple of hours worth of work and it feels and plays great now. It always sounded good.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

We should have some sort of contest. The first GC member to spot a Lake Placid Blue G&L Tribute on Kijiji wins a prize.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Well I'm still really happy with mine. A couple of hours worth of work and it feels and plays great now. It always sounded good.


Great to hear that!

Rock On!!!

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine's at the post office. We don't get home delivery here. I was there this afternoon and there was a minimum 45 minute lineup. I'll try tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I'll be keeping my eye on kijiji in the next couple of weeks to see how many of these are marked up to $500+.





capnjim said:


> We should have some sort of contest. The first GC member to spot a Lake Placid Blue G&L Tribute on Kijiji wins a prize.


Does a sunburst Asat count?
Not sure if this is an Amazon buy or not though.
Still overpriced for a Tribute, IMO.

YOUR CHRISTMAS GIFT | guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That's crazy.




laristotle said:


> Does a sunburst Asat count?
> Not sure if this is an Amazon buy or not though.
> Still overpriced for a Tribute, IMO.
> 
> YOUR CHRISTMAS GIFT | guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Kerry Brown said:


> Still waiting for mine. Has anyone who got one of these tried the Lick Library trial subscription they include with it. Just wondering if it is worth signing up.


No lineup this morning. Busy day no time to really try but so far I'm surprised how good this guitar is. I was expecting I'd sell it in a month or two as I tired of it. Right now I have to say the plan has changed. Here is a quick pic. Very nice finish, like the trans-black. It is shiny enough you can see my reflection in the picture, It does need a bit of a setup and the frets are a little sharp but I've had new Gibsons that were worse.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

congrats ...


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Shame the Rampage wasn't on sale


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Busy day but finally got a half hour to give the guitar a workout. I really like the tone of the pickups, especially the bridge coil tapped with a bit of drive. It is a great gritty blues tone. It can also do some very nice cleans. It's very comfortable to play standing up. It has a great balance. The neck is a little slim for my taste but it is very playable. The frets definitely need some work on the edges. This guitar is easily as good as some new lower priced Gibson's. I'd compare it to a high end Epiphone or mim Fender. Well worth $400.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Agreed on all points except maybe that coil tapped bridge pup  I'll give it another go tomorrow. I like both pups in humbucker mode though.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Agreed on all points except maybe that coil tapped bridge pup  I'll give it another go tomorrow. I like both pups in humbucker mode though.


I use a Boss Blues driver with very little gain and an EQ pedal for a little more boost.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well the sale might be over, but amazon emailed me another deal on one of these yesterday. I'm not interested though since I have 2 guitars on the build right now.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

This is more or less an anecdote about these guitars. I got one of the original Tributes (it was an S-500) model back in 2004 when they first came out. I was a pretty young kid at the time (probably 9 or so) and my folks were shopping for a serious guitar to replace my previous (an Ibanez SA, I recall). I was really into Hendrix, Beck, Knopfler, etc, and wanted a Strat, but a real USA Standard was way beyond our budget. We looked at the MIM Fenders and the new Tribute G&L line and decided for the same price that the G&L was higher quality. Mine was an S500 model, with a swamp ash body, maple neck/fingerboard, and a cherry sunburst finish. I quite liked the guitar, although it was extremely heavy for a lil' dude. I think it got sold or traded for around the $350 mark when it came time to get a new guitar (in those days, it was one in, one out generally). Nice guitars.

W.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Actually, It looks like a few are back on sale again


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

One popped up in Montreal  




Please view this ad:

G & L Legacy Tribute ,
G & L Legacy Tribute | guitares | Longueuil/Rive Sud | Kijiji

Price: $ 450


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Another one!

G&L Asat Deluxe Carved Top (construite 08/2015) | guitares | Longueuil/Rive Sud | Kijiji


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

zurn said:


> Another one!
> 
> G&L Asat Deluxe Carved Top (construite 08/2015) | guitares | Longueuil/Rive Sud | Kijiji


Not mine but sure looks like it 

I was finishing off the set up yesterday and all I had left to do was set the intonation. I could NOT get the D string to intonate. It was driving me nuts. I had that damn saddle all the way forward, and then all the way back with no apparent impact to the intonation at all. Open string was spot on, 12th fret harmonic spot on, as soon as I fretted the 12th fret the note was about 1/4 step flat. It was driving me nuts.

Just as I was giving up on it and taking it off the bench I thought, WTF, may as well cover all the bases and change the string. Stuck the saddle roughly where I thought it should be, put on a new D string, tuned it and the damn intonation was spot on first time. I have absolutely no idea what was going on with the old string (which was also new) and I've never seen this before 

Damn guitar is great though


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

No longer in stock :-((


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL a guitar I placed an order for, even though they were out of stock, just shipped.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

dmc69 said:


> LOL a guitar I placed an order for, even though they were out of stock, just shipped.


Ha! Which one? You had the LPB & Burst.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Trans black ASAT!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

G&L Guitars TI-LGY-114R04R11 Tribute Legacy Lake Placid Blue Electric Guitar Rosewood Fretboard: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio

Merry X-mas!!!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Finally got enough down time to work on the ASAT Deluxe. I changed the strings to 9-42s, oiled the fret board, and went over it with a fine tooth comb looking for flaws.. I must say I am even more impressed now. I thought I was going to have to adjust the truss rod but with the lighter strings it doesn't need it. After a week acclimatizing the sharp fret ends are almost gone so Im going to leave them as well. They are now only noticeable way up after the neck joins the body where your fingers don't really make contact the ends anyway. The rest of the fret board they are fine. The fret board was very dry. The oil soaked in immediately. A second coat of oil and I had to rub off the excess. With the lighter strings this guitar is a pleasure to play. Bends are awesome all over the fret board. When I removed the original strings I noticed something I've never seen before. The strings had a couple of serious kinks in them as if they had been folded for shipping or something. Maybe something in the factory installing the strings caused this? Doesn't matter but it does bring up the point to always change the factory strings. I installed some strap locks and played the new strings for a while. The intonation is still a little off but I'll wait until the strings have stretched in to fix that. All in all this is one of the better new guitars I've bought, reasonable setup from the factory, decent pickups, and very good fit and finish. I would be satisfied if I had purchased it at full list. At 50% off it is a spectacular deal.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Finally got enough down time to work on the ASAT Deluxe. I changed the strings to 9-42s, oiled the fret board, and went over it with a fine tooth comb looking for flaws.. I must say I am even more impressed now. I thought I was going to have to adjust the truss rod but with the lighter strings it doesn't need it. After a week acclimatizing the sharp fret ends are almost gone so Im going to leave them as well. They are now only noticeable way up after the neck joins the body where your fingers don't really make contact the ends anyway. The rest of the fret board they are fine. The fret board was very dry. The oil soaked in immediately. A second coat of oil and I had to rub off the excess. With the lighter strings this guitar is a pleasure to play. Bends are awesome all over the fret board. When I removed the original strings I noticed something I've never seen before. The strings had a couple of serious kinks in them as if they had been folded for shipping or something. Maybe something in the factory installing the strings caused this? Doesn't matter but it does bring up the point to always change the factory strings. I installed some strap locks and played the new strings for a while. The intonation is still a little off but I'll wait until the strings have stretched in to fix that. All in all this is one of the better new guitars I've bought, reasonable setup from the factory, decent pickups, and very good fit and finish. I would be satisfied if I had purchased it at full list. At 50% off it is a spectacular deal.


Pretty much my experience also. I stuck with 10's but may try 9's next time. It's a nice guitar.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

My fret ends have also become less sharp as time goes on.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

dmc69 said:


> My fret ends have also become less sharp as time goes on.


I've bought (and returned) three guitars from Amazon and all of them had that issue. Dry warehouse, I imagine.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Well I just bought the G&L Deluxe Trans Black from dmc69 .. And I must say I'm impressed ..the fit and finish ..was excellent ..the fret ends are good ..
At this point in time it's a keeper.. But as you know time can change everything.. I would post picks ..but I think everyone has seen them lol..


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

These Legacy Tributes have peaked my interest. How does the build quality compare to the MIM Strats?


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

The only Tributes I`d buy now would be the Japanese versions, had one I got for a steal in Japan but sold it off before moving back to Canada. Though I haven`t been in touch with MIJ guitars for 18 months, I think they still make some there...at least they did in 2014


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I want to just add , that since I have the guitar there is no fret end problems at all, I compared it to all USA guitars I have and I see and feel know differences,
But I'm not a very good guitar player and maybe my standards are lower, The G&L deluxe is turning out to be a pretty dam good guitar , Now I have only spent only ,maybe 3 hours on it.

One more thing, I'm not sure why everyone is putting fret oil on so early before it has had time settle and let some moisture in for fret ends , Before you seal it,

I still have another on order that they say will take 2 to 6 months, Not sure if I should cancel it now that I have picked this one up..


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The fret board on mine was very dry. It needed oil. If anything oiling it seemed to help with the fret ends but that could be my imagination.


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a LPB Tribute Legacy en route. From my earlier post yesterday, there were exactly 9 in stock. I ordered the last one. The price was too damned good. When the guitar arrives it will undergo a full strip-down, clean, prep and set-up. Tools and oil are at the ready.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I Got a email today that the other G&L Transblack Deluxe will be Delivered on Wed and I will be putting up for sale ..


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Well hows everyone enjoying there G&L 's ..likes and dislikes ..


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

LaRSin said:


> Well hows everyone enjoying there G&L 's ..likes and dislikes ..


Like the neck. Like the balance. Looks great. Pickups are not great but good enough that I doubt I will change them. It is a guitar that grows on you. I've had it a couple weeks and it is still one of the first guitars I pick up. When I'm working on something new and want to try it on a different guitar this is always one I want to try it on. I haven't been playing out of the house since Christmas but next time I do this will be the guitar I take. Only guitars I am thinking of keeping get that distinction.


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

I returned the Lake Placid blue Legacy that I ordered. I was not happy with the fretwork and I believe the hex head for the truss rod was semi stripped. Every 4 millimeter hex wrench I used did not fit into the head squarely. Not impressed to say the least. Any attempt to turn the truss rod either way would have eventually resulted in a rounded head. I'm glad others have had good experiences with these models but I sure didn't.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO C 5+5 using Tapatalk


----------

